# Booster question



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

My kids are now 8 and 9. We're noticing a lot of friends letting their kids ride in front seat (I found out recently that front seat not legal for kids <12 is only a law in my state). and we've found parents letting them get rid of the boosters. Taking into consideration that the belt positioning of different cars may vary, how reasonable a size a kid must be before reasonable to ditch the booster will vary some by particular car. What age or size to allow into the front seat wouldn't be subject that variance, and I"d appreciate some info about making that decision.


----------



## SchoolmarmDE (Apr 23, 2012)

Letitia said:


> My kids are now 8 and 9. We're noticing a lot of friends letting their kids ride in front seat (I found out recently that front seat not legal for kids <12 is only a law in my state). and we've found parents letting them get rid of the boosters. Taking into consideration that the belt positioning of different cars may vary, how reasonable a size a kid must be before reasonable to ditch the booster will vary some by particular car. What age or size to allow into the front seat wouldn't be subject that variance, and I"d appreciate some info about making that decision.


Well, first, follow the law in your state. The concern about kids riding in the front seat has mostly to do with airbags...impact from the airbags can be more dangerous on younger people. Having seen an airbag deployed accident only this week, I wouldn't want my smaller kids with one.

As far as boosters and safety...my 13 year old daughter is 5'4" and weighs 80 pounds, soaking wet. The girl who shared her horse at camp, 11, was 5'5" and weighed probably 120. It would be ridiculous to make a general statement about how they should be buckled in, that applied to any car. In my state, I think boosters go off at six. I was comfortable that the shoulder strap was crossing their shoulders, at that point. But obviously, if the strap is running directly across their necks without a booster, you want them to use one. It would be nice if cars had seats or seat belts that could be individually adjusted so we didn't need to add pieces, wouldn't it?


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, I wish all cars had adjustable shoulder straps. On vacation, we were in a minivan that had just that. It was great. 

I was tired last night when I wrote. I guess what I meant is, all laws aside (I'm going to follow them), how physically big must a person be, and are there any other considerations, before sitting up front? Honestly, I'm mostly scared for my friend's child who is a very petite 10 (her mom is well under 5 feet and 100 lbs). 

Besides the shoulder strap not cutting over their neck, are there booster considerations? 

I'm also seriously having trouble keeping my kids sitting up straight in their booster seats on longer rides. They slither all over under the belts and I find myself nagging them to get back into position. This is no good if we have an accident and I've not yet turned around to catch them for the umpteenth time. In this situation, would those vest/harness things be safer?


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

It is more about size than age in general as being big enough does make for a better belt fit - a height of 4'9" is the general guideline but it does vary by vehicle. With some kids (and adults) being petite reaching puberty is significant also as it changes your skeleton, etc.

A couple of good articles that may be helpful:
http://csftl.org/the-five-step-test/
http://csftl.org/boosters-are-for-very-big-kids/


----------



## TheBigBump (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum!

I'm pregnant (again!!) and my husband just booked a trip for all us to Disneyland in Florida. I'm really worried about Zika not just for me but for my 2 young boys (Daniel is 5 & Josh 3). Does anyone have any advice suggestions? I tried to get my hubby to get a refund from the travel agent but we ended up having a big row as he says he's been planning this trip for ages. :serious:


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to mothering. This is a thread about booster seats so you're unlikely to get many responses here. If you have a question which is not clarifying something in the thread, it's best to start your own thread. I'd suggest family health or I'm pregnant for your topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

